# Class clown strikes again..



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty and I started up at agility again after taking a few months off.. Our first class in the Intermediate level was last night. 

Well, apparently, she'd forgotten her "tunnel" cue, because when we approached it and I cued her she stopped short, started sniffing the ground, then hopped on TOP of the tunnel and sat. She chose to do this when the entire class was watching.

She looked so incredibly pleased with herself, even when I asked for an "off". Her tail was wagging and her eyes were bright. 

Please tell me I'm not the only one with a little clown in agility.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Those kind of things happen, especially with novice dogs, even dogs that have started to trial. I would much rather see a happy dog than one that didn't want to play on any level or was worried about making a mistake.
If she continues to it, now that would be a different story and you would have to figure out why.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*raises hands* 

Nubs is SUCH the class clown in agility classes. Nubs gets so HAPPY doing Agility it's great. He once got so excited that he attempted to jump over a 2 1/2 foot high fence that blocked the door from the agility area (we had a few dogs that when they were done running a course, they would dash for the door and this stopped them) and landed on the fence knocking 10ft of it over. He just had the BIGGEST grin on his face when he did that. 

He's jumped over the fence that helped dogs learn the weaves, he thought that was GREAT! Knocked over the tire jump (the laughter just makes him do it again), and once had zoomies so bad that he ran the course himself. I stood in once place and he just ran. My trainer walked up to me and asked "Are you SURE you had him do a 5 mile run before you came today?" that was the day I rode my BIKE and Nubs ran beside me the whole way there. 

Oh and how could I forget the time where Nubs decided that day was "trip your owner day" and tripped me 7 times during the class. It wasn't me, he would make sure I wasn't looking at him, and knock me down. Oh the class LOVED it, I about beat my dog that day. I'm glad he enjoys it, because I was sore as heck. He LOVES agility, and I can't wait to start it again.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

LynnI said:


> Those kind of things happen, especially with novice dogs, even dogs that have started to trial. I would much rather see a happy dog than one that didn't want to play on any level or was worried about making a mistake.
> If she continues to it, now that would be a different story and you would have to figure out why.


I wasn't upset by it at all.. I was pretty amused. It was silly and fun. I was just sharing.  

I agree--I'd rather her be having fun, too. And.. we do have fun--lots of it! I'm not worried.. A few refreshers through the tunnel and she was fine and completed our run without further mistake. 

I'm not planning to go into competition at this time.. Our agility is strictly for fun. I welcome the comedy, hahah.



Darkmoon said:


> *raises hands*
> 
> Nubs is SUCH the class clown in agility classes. Nubs gets so HAPPY doing Agility it's great. He once got so excited that he attempted to jump over a 2 1/2 foot high fence that blocked the door from the agility area (we had a few dogs that when they were done running a course, they would dash for the door and this stopped them) and landed on the fence knocking 10ft of it over. He just had the BIGGEST grin on his face when he did that.
> 
> ...


LOL! Those stories are just great. I love to see the smile on the dogs' faces as they fly around the field, even when they're not exactly doing what they should be. 

I can't believe he was purposely tripping you! What a stinker. I think my mom's dog does that, too, though.. Only she does it around the house. 

He sounds like he's a blast to be around on the field. I hope he gets back into his old antics soon!


----------

